# Website Updated



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let all know that our former webmaster became severly ill and could no longer maintain our Wilmothhaus website. Our friend, Charlie Snyder, developed our totally new website that we so enjoy. He is, also, the photographer responsible for many of the lovely pictures throughout the pages. Please feel free to visit http://www.wilmothdogs.com and let us share our "crew" with you.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Good looking site..The only thing I would comment on is with the pics if you could actually click on them to produce a larger pic, other then that good site.


----------

